# Back in the game



## Fuscus (Oct 1, 2009)

4.2
LPG
UHF
dual battery
Steering wheel
It's the country-fried truck endorsed by a clown! 
Canyonero! 
Hey Hey


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 1, 2009)

And wheel Chocks!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 1, 2009)

They sure are fine wheel chocks.
I have chock envy......


----------



## method (Oct 1, 2009)

Where can I get chocks like those?


----------



## Radar (Oct 1, 2009)

Possibly down the road from the handbrake store


----------



## swampie (Oct 1, 2009)

Good choice fuscus, can't go wrong with a Patrol. I like the chock idea lol, you don't want this one rolling away.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice! Should find you a herp or two! But it looks too shiny to take it off road, it might get dirty!?
That's one sexy set of chocks you have.


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 1, 2009)

[video=youtube;mCzCXyQ-bv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCzCXyQ-bv0[/video]


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 1, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> But it looks too shiny to take it off road


That won't last


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd be looking at chrome-plating those chocks before anything else, including fixing the handbrake 

Old Patrols are great- nice one! Best thing you can do for herping in it is getting some mega-powerful spotlights, mount one up high if you can cos it helps eliminate those "shadow snakes" on corrugated roads. May the herp force be with you.


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 1, 2009)

Well get out and get some photos man....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 1, 2009)

when are you going out, looking foward to a thread. love the herping season, even if you cant get out, you can look at everyone elses hard work from the comfort of a chair :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 2, 2009)

Going out tonight - Yahoooo -First I have to put the missus in hospital* in Brisvagas first then I'll drive back via the Coloondales
But spent most of last night dreaming of the Iron Ranges.




* shes a nurse.


----------



## Kyro (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome Fuscus it's nice to see you back in action, now get out there & get her dirty


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 2, 2009)

Canyonero :lol: are you sure you did'nt get the F series, it's a lipstick holder instead of a cigarette lighter you know.


----------



## chondrogreen (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice GQ Patrol matey.
I picked 1 up yesterday myself (actually its a Ford Maverick but same thing).

Dual fuel with 90L gas tank & a long range fuel tank. Rebuilt 4.2L with 5 speed box. Haymen Reece towpack. Winchbar & 31" mud tyres and it's never seen any offroad work other then flat sand so everything is in above average condition with no rust or dents. And the best part is it only cost me $4000


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> Going out tonight - Yahoooo -First I have to put the missus in hospital* in Brisvagas first then I'll drive back via the Coloondales
> But spent most of last night dreaming of the Iron Ranges.
> 
> 
> ...



Good choice! Tonight's going to be a warm one, I'm contemplating going out...
But please stay clear of the gravel roads, they have dust on them!


----------

